# Corporate Sync



## alowbman (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a ROM that works with Corporate Sync? I have stock DROID 3 but would like to root and flash Liberty or Steeldroid. I have to use corporate sync for work email and can't loose it. Any suggestions?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Steel droid works. You will have to install the messaging app. There is files and directions over on xda.
Also the 13thangel works with corporate sync right out of the gate. I live off mine also so it is one of the first things I check when flashing.
Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------



## alowbman (Nov 12, 2011)

Much appreciated. I will give it a shot.


----------

